# Cold Surprise Kits, Please help —- update: they didn't make it



## Fishychix (Dec 6, 2020)

Just like the title says:
SURPRISE! Apparently we got our bunnies mixed up. Guess how we found out? 
I started them in a warm water bath but the bag had a hole so we moved them into a shoe bos with a heating pad all wrapped in a towel. They still feel pretty cold and I dont know how long to leave them there. They were born sometime during the night and not discovered until about 2 or 3 this afternoon. Any help is appreciated! I’ll work on my intro stuff as I wait on answers. But if you’re curious, check me out on BYC, same name.
THANK YOU in advance!

Edit:
They didn't make it.


----------



## secuono (Dec 6, 2020)

They're not dead until they're warm n dead.
So, once heated back up to normal live kit temps & still no life seen, then they're dead.


----------



## Fishychix (Dec 6, 2020)

secuono said:


> They're not dead until they're warm n dead.
> So, once heated back up to normal live kit temps & still no life seen, then they're dead.


Yup. Sadly thats what we got.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 6, 2020)

Sorry you lost the kits, ...


----------



## Fishychix (Dec 6, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Sorry you lost the kits, ...


Thanks


----------



## Baymule (Dec 7, 2020)

I raised rabbits many years ago and often found cold babies. Sometimes it was a whole litter. For single babies, I put the little ice lumps in my bra. Turned them over to warm the other side until they started squirming and making tiny squeaky noises, then returned them to the nest. For whole litters, I took them to the house, sat in a recliner and put them on my tummy. I wrapped up good and sat with them until they were warm.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Dec 7, 2020)

Sorry about losing them. Rabbits are one of those animals that we have lost the most with. They seem to be the hardest to keep alive sometimes.


----------



## Fishychix (Dec 7, 2020)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Sorry about losing them. Rabbits are one of those animals that we have lost the most with. They seem to be the hardest to keep alive sometimes.


It seems we loose the first litter every time.


----------

